# Fucking Swirlys....



## thedrty (Mar 16, 2018)

"Don't blow up our train" The first thing I heard when me and 2 other kids were gonna hop on that IM......Some swirly kids were already on that ride and on old school terms Crew Chang means on and off....these kids came into town and left...right past the big yard
... well we agreed to stay down (No shit stay down. wtf?) we didn't wanna get caught, none of us.....after about ten fifteen minutes....we sided out....i think the bulls knew we were riding....train sided out to quick to be switching out...then this dumbass swirly kid (yah the sameosame one who said don't blow up the ride) lights a fire in a dry field during California's fire season....WTF...at this point we decide to abort the train.....welp we head down to the DPU.......get on and hear on the radio..."yeah I saw 4 of em running down the tracks..." 1 2 3 4.....wait we're missing someone...oh fuck it we can't get fucked....shit....hides....at this point the fire spotter plane was gone.....but we had 2 police planes flying past searching 4 us...going up and down the train....k so...after that I heard the creeking the train makes before it hisses and gose off....they said.."nah it's not leaving" sure enough it did....thats when we had to go...hopped on the fly... I don't count it thoe....got on the DPU and we were off...finaly got out of there......(I should have posted this thread in sketchy people but to far in...) fuck I love being stoned while it's raining outside cuddled up in a ball like a mofo........ fuck this..... but yeah off to reno...the fucking end...fuck it time to chug this vodka and smoke a fucking bowl.....fuuuuuucccckkk you Utah..fuck you you bitch


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 16, 2018)

well that was enlightening.

but what does utah have to do with anything? you said they lit the fire during cali's dry season so im assuming this happend in california.


----------



## thedrty (Mar 16, 2018)

SlankyLanky said:


> well that was enlightening.
> 
> but what does utah have to do with anything? you said they lit the fire during cali's dry season so im assuming this happend in california.


well I was writing about this with a bottle of vodka and a bowl of weed...during a fucking rainstorm with no bridges to squat down at


----------

